# Stop Button



## 3weight (May 14, 2008)

The stop button on my 15hp Johnson doesn't work anymore. It pushes in and out but just doesnt do anything. Lately I have been pulling the choke and flooding the motor to cut it off (not good I know). The button assembly looks like it would be easy to replace, but I can't find one online. Anyone know what the proper name for that part is? Im sure I can find one if I know what it is actulally called. Thanks!


----------



## Johnny5 (May 14, 2008)

I THINK A PICTURE OF YOUR MOTOR W/ MAKE AND MODEL WILL HELP OUT ALOT, IM POSITIVE BASSBOY1 WILL CHIME IN HES A GURU! :wink:


----------



## natetrack (May 14, 2008)

have you tried removing it and cleaning the contacts? I had to take apart my starting switch last year to clean it up and now it works fine. 

just a thought.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 14, 2008)

I looked through all your posts, and if you are talking about the motor on the 14 foot Alumacraft, that looks to be a mid 90s ish 15 Johnson. Does that not have a kill switch somewhere on the tiller? If so, that is favorable to choking it to death. One of my motors (an '88 4 deluxe) doesn't have a kill button, so we just pull the kill switch lanyard. I would also check the connections, like has been mentioned. There really isn't much to it, and not much that could die, as all it does is short 2 wires together when the button is pushed, shorting out the ignition system. If not, with a model number from your engine, I could probably find the part, or, you could just wire a simple 2 position toggle in, and use that as an on off switch.


----------



## 3weight (May 14, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I looked through all your posts, and if you are talking about the motor on the 14 foot Alumacraft, that looks to be a mid 90s ish 15 Johnson. Does that not have a kill switch somewhere on the tiller? If so, that is favorable to choking it to death. One of my motors (an '88 4 deluxe) doesn't have a kill button, so we just pull the kill switch lanyard. I would also check the connections, like has been mentioned. There really isn't much to it, and not much that could die, as all it does is short 2 wires together when the button is pushed, shorting out the ignition system. If not, with a model number from your engine, I could probably find the part, or, you could just wire a simple 2 position toggle in, and use that as an on off switch.



Thanks bassboy! That is the right motor. The only kill switch i have is the red button which has the clip around it. I pulled the clip out which makes the button go in, but it doesnt kill the motor. Here are some up close shots and one of the data tag. I tried to take the thing apart to check the wire connections, but it looked like everything was inside a housing that I couldnt get into. If you could direct me as to where I could find a part, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 14, 2008)

Your kill switch is supposed to kill the motor whenever pulled. My guess is that your motors kill switch and kill button are on the same circuit, and it probably has shorted across somewhere, bypassing both the switch and button. 

That motor is a '95, of which I don't have a wiring diagram for, so I am not sure of how they connected the kill switch and kill button. Lemme see what I can dig up for you.


----------



## 3weight (May 14, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Your kill switch is supposed to kill the motor whenever pulled. My guess is that your motors kill switch and kill button are on the same circuit, and it probably has shorted across somewhere, bypassing both the switch and button.
> 
> That motor is a '95, of which I don't have a wiring diagram for, so I am not sure of how they connected the kill switch and kill button. Lemme see what I can dig up for you.




Awesome dude! Thanks, I appreciate your help and your expertise!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 15, 2008)

Duh. It just hit me. The "stop button" you are referring to is the kill switch that the lanyard goes on. I was envisioning a second button, so the kill switch could always stay attached. Really not sure why I envisioned that, as I haven't seen a motor like that, unless it is key start, where you turn the key to stop it. 

Seeing as I don't have a diagram for that motor, and can't seem to find anything useful online, I can't show you exactly how your switch is wired in, but it should be fairly similar to the ones of the late 80s, as they use the same switch, and ignition system. There should be two wires running from your switch. One will go to the motor plug, and the other will ground on the engine, when it gets past the tiller tilt joint. Having the switch pulled out completes the circuit, and having it pushed in opens the circuit. Your best bet will be to pull it out and see if cleaning the contacts unsticks something. Otherwise, the BRP part number for that is 0585106 and parts can be bought here.
https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=a83d3959e6db22b212fcd4c924c11e6c

Or, you can use that part number, and try to convert it to Sierra numbers, and see if they have it any cheaper.


----------

